# Shadow of the Eternals - Spiritual Successor to Eternal Darkness



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

*Eternal Darkness spiritual successor “Shadows of the Eternals” to be revealed on Monday, platforms unconfirmed*

IGN has posted a new trailer for a brand new game titled “Shadows of the Eternals”. This is a spiritual successor to Silicon Knights’ Eternal Darkness, with developers from the GameCube game involved.

Shadows of the Eternals is being made by Precursor Games. It appears that a crowdfunding campaign will begin in just a couple of days.

Rich‏@RichIGN
On Monday, IGN reveals the spiritual successor to Eternal Darkness. And, yes, Dennis Dyack is involved. 






> Canadian Developer Precursor Games Launches Crowd-funding Campaign for “Shadow of the Eternals”
> 
> Hamilton, Ontario – May 6th 2013 – Precursor Games today unveils its debut project Shadow of the Eternals. Developed by the creators of the critically acclaimed Eternal Darkness: Sanity’s Requiem, Shadow of the Eternals is an episodic action/adventure game that is likely to gain the attention of gamers everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Did they say what systems? I never played the Eternal Darkness games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

platforms unconfirmed, OP updated..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Doesn't really seem similar to Eternal Darkness. It seems more like it's own thing but frankly?

It looked pretty fucking cool, I'm interested.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

My thoughts about this... One.. Nintendo renewed Eternal Darkness IP last December so SN do not own it. Second Dennis Dyack without money went to another company to make a sequel without using the name.. remember SN only has like 5 people now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

A Google search of Precursor Games brought this up. 



> Shadow of the Ancients
> precursorgames.com/shadowoftheancients/‎
> Darkness has returned… When Detective Paul Becker is called to one of the bloodiest gang massacres in Louisiana state history, only two survivors remain from ...
> The link's now dead, but the site's legit: Link removed



EDIT: Cached page: 

There's also a Twitter account and Facebook page that are about an hour old. 





Someone from GAF.. 

So it seem this company was formed by Ex SN members.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

*Eternal Darkness Spiritual Successor Slated for Wii U Release*

The proposed episodic series, called Shadow of the Eternals, is looking for crowdfunding. And yes, Dyack is involved.



> Shadow of the Eternals, a spiritual successor to the GameCube classic Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem, is slated to come to Wii U (and PC) in Q3 2014 as long as the crowdfunding campaign succeeds, according to an anonymous source. IGN recently revealed in a teaser trailer that the campaign will officially be announced on Monday, and that Denis Dyack is involved.
> 
> From Precursor Games, a company formed from the ashes of Silicon Knights, it will be episodic, with the current goal to make a season of 12 playable episodes that each focus on at one playable character and are slated to contain about two-to-four hours of gameplay. Shadow of the Eternals will bring back the combat, magick, and sanity event mechanics from Eternal Darkness.
> 
> ...



Too soon, too expensive


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

I'm all over this shit. PC only makes it sweeter.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

This sounds awesome.  

Too bad their crowdfunding won't be done on Kickstarter. I'll still help out, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers51s 
I wonder how Dyack will get around Nintendo's two Eternal Darkness patents. 1st patent: Sanity meter.  2nd patent:


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2013)

I'm funding, fuck yeah.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

I really hope these guys can deliver. They're basically banking on the crowdfunding and whatever money they've accumulated themselves to make the first episode. And that first episode has to sell well enough to fund the next episode, and so on. What they're asking for from crowdfunding is laughably small in today's terms when it comes to developing a non-indie video game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Well people are guessing that Nintendo is not happy with this project even that it is a WiiU game plus Nintendo's two Eternal Darkness patents... how can you go around that?


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

What if... Nintendo is helping to fund it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What if... Nintendo is helping to fund it?



$99 cents from Nintendo?

and look at this..


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Who's to say it isn't being backed by Nintendo? It sounds farfetched, but it seems even more farfetched that this company would try to bamboozle Nintendo and work around their patents just to create an episodic game that may end up being a huge waste of time and money depending on how it goes.

They have to have a better plan than what their current one seems to be, even if it isn't being backed Nintendo.

The only thing wrong with the whole "backed by Nintendo" idea is that it's also coming to PC. Nintendo would never allow that.

Oh well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

They're not doing crowd-funding just because it's hip and cool, you know.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Well yeah, it means they actually need the money.

Hoping it all turns out for the best.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2013)

gonna state an unpopular opinion; eternal darkness should stay untainted in everyones memories and dennis should be put under a restraining order from making games for the foreseeable future


----------



## The World (May 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> gonna state an unpopular opinion; eternal darkness should stay untainted in everyones memories and dennis should be put under a restraining order from making games for the foreseeable future



It will stay untainted in everyone's memories. That's why this is a spiritual successor and not a direct sequel.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Hey, come on. Dennis can develop good games in his comfort zone, he just has absolutely no fucking sense of business whatsoever.

MAYBE he's humbled now and will focus on making fucking games instead of dicking around on whatever stupid shit that crossed his head in the last years.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2013)

hes gone through 12 years with 7 scrapped projects, 2 completed failures, and running his own studio into a ditch. hes embarrased himself both offline and online multiple times and was publicly humiliated by trying to irresponsibly shift blame from his own companies failures to epic after having stolen ue3 for their own purposes. hes a nobody with an ego who was semi responsible for one good game under the direction of nintendo a long ass time ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> hes gone through 12 years with 7 scrapped projects, 2 completed failures, and running his own studio into a ditch. hes embarrased himself both offline and online multiple times and was publicly humiliated by trying to irresponsibly shift blame from his own companies failures to epic after having stolen ue3 for their own purposes. hes a nobody with an ego who was semi responsible for one good game under the direction of nintendo a long ass time ago.



plus two patent are hanging on his head with this project.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> hes gone through 12 years with 7 scrapped projects, 2 completed failures, and running his own studio into a ditch. hes embarrased himself both offline and online multiple times and was publicly humiliated by trying to irresponsibly shift blame from his own companies failures to epic after having stolen ue3 for their own purposes. hes a nobody with an ego who was semi responsible for one good game u*nder the direction of nintendo a long ass time ago.*



Dude, I know all that jazz, he's a total idiot when it comes to ambition and business but seriously, Nintendo wouldn't even begin to have a fucking clue how to make a game like Eternal Darkness. It's the game it is because of the development team it was made under, not because Nintendo gave them "direction". Eternal Darkness wasn't some classic Nintendo franchise with 30 nintendo producers like the shit Retro works with.

The preview looks good, is all. The only reason why I'm even giving this the benefit of the doubt at all.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, I know all that jazz, he's a total idiot when it comes to ambition and business but seriously, Nintendo wouldn't even begin to have a fucking clue how to make a game like Eternal Darkness. It's the game it is because of the development team it was made under, not because Nintendo gave them "direction". Eternal Darkness wasn't some classic Nintendo franchise with 30 nintendo producers like the shit Retro works with.
> 
> The preview looks good, is all. The only reason why I'm even giving this the benefit of the doubt at all.



Kinda funny that after SN left they sucked afterwards.  So kinda hard not seeing Nintendo providing some very interesting insight towards eternal darkness.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Kinda funny that after SN left they sucked afterwards.  So kinda hard not seeing Nintendo providing some very interesting insight towards eternal darkness.



Completely different games genres, though. Eternal Darkness was never applauded for its gameplay, which sucked hard tits.

Suddenly, they think they can make games that are more mechanically complex and surprise, surprise, they're absolute shit. That's why I mentioned the SK "comfort zone".

Nintendo didn't and couldn't have contributed in any significant way to the making of Eternal Darkness. They just don't make games of that kind.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Completely different games genres, though. Eternal Darkness was never applauded for its gameplay, which sucked hard tits.
> 
> Suddenly, they think they can make games that are more mechanically complex and surprise, surprise, they're absolute shit. That's why I mentioned the SK "comfort zone".
> 
> Nintendo didn't and couldn't have contributed in any significant way to the making of Eternal Darkness. They just don't make games of that kind.



Well okay then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

9 minutes of the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

The Game is running on the WiiU and Denis Dyack wants the Insanity Effects on this game.. I wonder if he can.. "Nintendo patent"

Edit: OP updated


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2013)

Why is that even a patent? What the fuck is wrong with the game industry?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why is that even a patent? What the fuck is wrong with the game industry?



no idea... I did post it in the previous page.


Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
*I wonder how Dyack will get around Nintendo's two Eternal Darkness patents. 1st patent: Sanity meter. 2nd patent: *


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

> Please also note the following:
> - The first episode is this expensive as fees for the CryEngine are covered.
> - The studio is significantly smaller than Silicon Knights and currently not involved into any lawsuits - the focus lies on creating this title
> - The footage seen today uses assets from the original ED2 pitch, which was based on the Silicon Knights engine (which used lines of UE3) and which wasn't particularly impressive. In the past few months, this demo was created in the CryEngine.
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2013)

So, should we worry?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

about?????????


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 6, 2013)

These shady bastards^


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

I am waiting for Nintendo's respond. I wonder if they are going to sue them or stop this project somehow..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

Let's see how that turns out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's see how that turns out.





> Caporicci also briefly mentions Nintendo, who published Eternal Darkness, since Shadow of the Eternals is being released on Wii U and PC. Regarding what Precursor?s involvement with Nintendo is, Caporicci writes: ?We have been in constant communication with Nintendo, and they have been very supportive of our endeavour to bring this game to their platform




really now?


----------



## DedValve (May 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, I know all that jazz, he's a total idiot when it comes to ambition and business but seriously, Nintendo wouldn't even begin to have a fucking clue how to make a game like Eternal Darkness. It's the game it is because of the development team it was made under, not because Nintendo gave them "direction". Eternal Darkness wasn't some classic Nintendo franchise with 30 nintendo producers like the shit Retro works with.
> 
> The preview looks good, is all. The only reason why I'm even giving this the benefit of the doubt at all.



Actually Shigeru Miyamoto was producer and gave input to SK throughout the development of the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> really now?



Well, it's coming to the WiiU, isn't it? Seems pretty asinine to think Nintendo'll sue them because this is too close to Eternal Darkness. It's a spiritual sequel, that's the whole point.



DedValve said:


> Actually Shigeru Miyamoto was producer and gave input to SK throughout the development of the game.



Because a story heavy, mood setting survival horror is right up Miyamoto's alley. Totally his comfort zone and all. 

I'm sure he gave input and helped them how he knew. I'm also sure he was not the main reason why the game was so fucking good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

Well if they are paying the feed for the patents, I guess Nintendo is not going to sue them at all


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

Well, the game is barely getting donations either way.

Sucks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

> I think it's quite important to read the whole sentence and not just the first half.
> 
> “We have been in constant communication with Nintendo, and they have been very supportive of our endeavour to bring this game to their platform.”
> 
> For all we know this could mean as less as "We're a licensed Wii U developer and we own a devkit." It's not really the answer to the legal questions many people keep away from donating.



Someone from GAF and it could be that too..


----------



## DedValve (May 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, it's coming to the WiiU, isn't it? Seems pretty asinine to think Nintendo'll sue them because this is too close to Eternal Darkness. It's a spiritual sequel, that's the whole point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because he's developed games geared towards children does not suddenly mean he doesn't have the knack for game design. He alongside everyone else that worked at SK was the reason the game was so good and he most likely didn't have a small role that just sat there and nodded, he probably gave them a lot of help. 

Miyamoto is a genius and the game would not have been the same without him, he would never create a horror game himself but that doesn't mean he's inept at how to make level design (which is key in a horror game), puzzle design, ambient, etc. Someone like Miyamoto tends to be very hands on in whatever project he's in and has always had massive influence in every game he works at.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

Have y'all donated yet?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wdMQ_mYXNw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Heh, they might as well call it Eternal Darkness 2.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

*Precursor Games Bought Art Assets From Silicon Knights, Nintendo "wished them luck".*
Wired.com had a chat with Precursor games:



> ?We did purchase some art assets from Silicon Knights,? Precursor Games CEO Caporicci told Wired via phone this morning, ?and we were very happy to be able to put those assets created by the talented past employees to use.?
> Nintendo has apparently wished the company luck with the crowdsourcing and development:
> 
> *Nintendo, Caporicci says, owns the rights to Eternal Darkness. ?We?ve been in constant communication with [Nintendo], and they?ve been supporting in working with us to put the game on [Wii U],? he said. ?They even wished us luck right before we launched the campaign. So we have a great relationship with them, and we?ll just see where that goes from here*.?





Ok, I am so fucking confused...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

Who cares? This is looking great, let's focus on that.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 8, 2013)

If Nintendo have no plans to do anything with Eternal Darkness themselves, I could find it believable that they would let them do what they want with it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

> Link removed
> 
> Bunch of former SK-ers I used to follow were talking about the teaser trailer when it hit. Scroll like five tweets down to see the conversation.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Uh what?

Well game is looking good hope it progresses well. Ill donate whenever


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

It now has a Kickstarter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2013)

I am going to wait for a real sequel to ED...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to wait for a real sequel to ED...



For all intents and purposes, it's exactly what this game is.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2013)

Any doubts I had are evaporated. The game looks good. I hope it comes to fruition


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 20, 2013)

This isn't getting funded. There's just too much controversy around the people making it, nothing they do will be able to alleviate the concerns people have.



Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to wait for a real sequel to ED...



Your wait shall be eternal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> This isn't getting funded. There's just too much controversy around the people making it, nothing they do will be able to alleviate the concerns people have.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your wait shall be eternal*.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2013)

> To our community,
> 
> Since we announced this Kickstarter campaign we have seen more support from our community than we had ever hoped for. Along with this support has come a host of a new exciting opportunities that will make the game better than we envisioned. As a result, we have chosen to temporarily take down the Shadow of the Eternals crowdfunding campaigns on both Kickstarter and our own website on Thursday, June 6.
> 
> ...





Well, so much for that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Wiping the slate clean seems like a good idea right now. Shut dyack up regroup and come back with a VENGEANCE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, the kickstarter was going to fail bad so they're REALLY trying to make this happen. I hope it does.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2013)

I think they could have succeeded if they had asked for less.

300k would have been easy to achieve, 400k or 500k might have been within reach as well.

Over a million for a single episode is way too much though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Well its not all for the first episode. Its to lay ground work


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well its not all for the first episode. Its to lay ground work



It's still far too much to ask for.

Not even Project Eternity asked for that much.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well, so much for that.



Makes me wonder what these "exciting new developments" are. Maybe they're gonna be asking for less because someone struck a deal with them? Maybe they're revamping their idea of an episodic game? Who knows.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 30, 2013)

Just in case anyone had any hope of this game still getting made somehow.



> Kenneth McCulloch, a developer at Precursor Games?the developers who want to create a sequel to Eternal Darkness?is now facing child pornography charges according to Bullet News Niagara and the Niagara Regional Police Service.
> 
> *McCulloch is being charged with "one count each of possession of child pornography, making child pornography available and accessing child pornography," to be specific.*
> 
> ...





This guy co-wrote the original Eternal Darkness along with Dyack, so it's a pretty significant loss.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2013)

Fate doesn't want this game to be made, literally.


----------



## Əyin (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't get your hope lost guys, the kickstarter has been relaunched. 
Also Solid Snake is involved in it. 

Early Buzz For Neill Blomkamp’s ‘Elysium’.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't blame fate, it's that the guy making this game  doesn't sport the best record and he's a known douchebag, can't blame people for directing their money on less shady projects.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2013)

Nah people just love to crucify shit regardless of the figure head.

Its a little sad that the rest of the team has to put up with this shit while the guys trying to make amends and he's getting threats of getting fucked up the arse


You know what looks shady to me? Project Phoenix,that stinks to high hell what are they making with all that money? Eh? All the name dropping is off putting. Show me the merits of the project and yet you see a hell of a lot of people flocking to that.

I'd love to see it blow up in their faces it'd be amusing.

And they got a publisher, but they still need more funding? Why?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 18, 2013)

Supposedly they are going to have a livestream for the final hours of the Kickstarter, regardless of whether they succeed or not.

Given that it still has yet to reach even half of its goal with only five days left, it sounds like it will be a soulcrushingly sad thing to watch.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 24, 2013)

Well the game failed to reach even half of it's goal


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Shadow of the Eternals got Greenlit*

This game has been Greenlit by the Community!

The community has shown their interest in this game. Valve has reached out to this developer to start moving things toward release on Steam.

tried here

Genre: Adventure, Horror
Platforms: PC
Languages: English, French, German, Italian, Spanish
Players: Single-player


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2013)

The game that refuses to die.

That's some determination on their part.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)

Gotta give it to them.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2013)

> It is with a heavy heart that we have decided to put the Shadow of the Eternals project on hold. We are very happy with what we have accomplished both as a group and with the community. The community has blown us away and was the one thing that kept us going through it all - we cannot thank you enough.
> 
> Many of us will be taking a break. For those who are not aware, we all worked on this project as a labor of love and self financed 100% of everything for a over a year to try to make Shadow of the Eternals a reality. Although we did not succeed on doing this, we succeeded in making many friends and starting something that we hope provided value for those involved. We have no regrets.
> 
> ...



It's dead


----------

